# Workaholics Season 5 - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=47874[/img] 
*Title: Workaholics: Season 5* 

*Movie:* :3.5stars:
*Video:* :4stars:
*Audio:* :4stars: 
*Extras:* :3.5stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*77




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=47882[/img]*Summary*
I’ll be the first to admit that I really didn’t like season 4 of “Workaholics”. It was mindless, stupid and devoid of just about anything intelligent. However, that seems to be one of the major appealing factors to the shows fan base, so I gave season 5 a shot. I am happy to report that there is a definite improvement to the series. The first couple seasons of the slacker/stoner comedy series was definitely rough and in need of some work and season 3 polished some edges nicely, but season 4 was a serious step back. It was more polished, but they upped the crudity and stupidity to epic proportions and really lost me. Season 5 comes back in full force, with a leaner runtime and much finer tuning in the joke department. Don’t get me wrong, Adam, Blake and Anders are still up to their idiotic pranks, but the shows meandering nature is reigned in a bit and the writing has definitely picked up. 

Adam, Blake and Anders are up to much of the same stunts. They’re working for TelAmeriCorp, a crummy little call center run by a total witch of a boss named Alice Murphy (Maribeth Monroe). Lazy bums that they are, the trio of dope smoking best friends do their best to avoid any actual WORK by any means necessary, while having as much fun as they can. This season they decide to do even more stupid stunts, such as create a front yard wrestling federation in their front yard (naturally), as well as visit an old bully of Anders from High School, or even crash a “pride” party under the impression that it’s an MMA party. As usual, they make complete fools of themselves while ticking off everyone around them (although they themselves are completely oblivious to the chaos that reigns whenever they enter a building). 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=47890[/img]
I’ve complained in the past that “Workaholics” is mainly a loose series of vignettes tied together to create an episode, but this season has shown some growth, with 90% of the episodes have stronger base storylines that actually last an entire episode. There are plenty of side jaunts for the slackers to sidle down, but there’s much more cohesion and, I hate to say it, PLOT for this season. Guest stars are even more common, with Ben Stiller playing their landlord, Jerry O’Connell coming in a corporate “team builder” and even a mild appearance by Dolph Lundgren himself (in one form or another) for the blood drive episode. 

I’m not pulling a 180 degree turnaround and proclaiming this latest season to suddenly change my opinion on the show, but it HAS increased my enjoyment quite a bit. The more mature writing has injected much needed wit into the stoner humor and even though the show doesn’t have a major over arching plot, the individual episodes are much better at keeping a consistent pace. I laughed quite a bit more in this boxset, much MUCH more than I did for the previous season 4, and I have to admit their stupid antics are kind of growing on me. 





*Rating:* 

TV-MA



*Video* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=47898[/img]Season 5 of “Workaholics” looks just as excellent as the previous seasons have been, with excellent detail and nice coloring. The series is shot digitally in the 1.78:1 aspect ratio, as is the norm for modern television shows, and the resulting image is quite pleasing. It has a slight smooth look to the picture, almost resembling a documentary style at some points. There’s a few moments of banding in the background, but overall the image very rarely loses form with excellent facial detailing and beautiful looking wide shots (which the show doesn’t have too many of). Black levels are inky black and have some fine shadow detailing and the disc itself seems to be free of any compression artifacts (besides the mild background banding). A very solid showing from Paramount. 








*Audio* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=47906[/img]The 5.1 TrueHD track is a decent track, but not one that's going to wow the listener. It tends to be a bit front heavy and and focusing mainly on the dialogue. It's not a knock on the show or the track, but rather just a byproduct of being a dialog intensive show with little in the way of explosions or other immersive effects.. The surrounds were used VERY sparingly and usually only for the score or a few ambient noises. The dialog is crisp and clean as usual, with solid vocals and no distortion anywhere in sight. LFE use is mild, giving some weight to the sequences, but not a wild amount, just enough to bump the activity light on my amps a little. Overall a very good track, one that does the job asked of it with ease. 






*Extras* :3.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=47914[/img]• Behind the Scenes of the Trailer
• Uncensored Trailer
• Deleted Scenes
• Bloopers
• DeMamp Camp Vol 2
• Dolph Lundgren Tribute
• #FreeTheButtCheeks
• Season 5 Trailer
• Acting Vs. Writing
• Drugs of Season 5






*Overall:* :4stars:

Season 5 of “Workaholics” is easily the best of the series. That doesn’t make it a GREAT show, but it certainly gave me a lot more laughs than the previous couple of seasons have. The writing is tighter and more concise and the three main leads have tweaked the chemistry just a bit to incorporate wittier humor than just plain fart and weed jokes. I may not be the perfect demographic for the show, as stoner/slacker comedies have not always been my forte, but I understand that the show has a rabid following that has given them a higher and higher budget each year, so they’re certainly doing something right. Recommended if you’re a fan of the previous seasons as this is certainly a high point for the series, but a rental for those who are just being introduced to the show, as the humor is very much an acquired taste. 


*Additional Information:*

Starring: Blake Anderson, Adam Devine, Anders Holm
Created by: Blake Anderson, Adam Devine, Anders Holm
Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1 AVC
Audio: English: Dolby TrueHD 5.1, English DD 2.0
Studio: Paramount
Rated: TV-MA
Runtime: 286 Minutes
Blu-Ray Release Date: June 23rd, 2015



*Buy Workaholics: Season 5 Blu-ray on Amazon*



*Recommendation: Rental​*







More about Mike


----------

